# Slow Drain Tub



## rdonovan1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone might happen to know of some good products that I can use to unclog a bathtub that is very slow to drain as it is starting to get just a little bit annoying knowing that I am standing in a tub full of water whenever I go to take a shower and at the moment I am just not quite sure as to what I can use to unclog it so that it does not plug up like that.

At one time I used an industrial strength chemical product that I poured down the drain when I had the same problem with a shower that I had in a mobile home, but since that time I have forgotten the name of that product and I am hoping that maybe someone might have some good ideas that I can use to get this drain cleared up.

If anyone has any ideas or product recommendations, then please let me know as I would like to resolve this issue just as quickly as I can.


Robert.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 26, 2008)

Have you taken the trap off and cleaned it? A good portion of the time its hair caught in the trap also useing a pludger May work to


----------



## majakdragon (Oct 26, 2008)

If you think of all the things a tub drain is subjected to, it is easy to see why they clog. You have hair, dirt and oils. Soap and shampoo contain oils plus body oils. I always recommend an enzyme drain cleaner such as Draincare by Zep. Caustic cleaners eat a hole in the clog and then go their merry way down the piping, leaving a partial clog to start the process all over again. Enzyme cleaners cling to, and eat, organic clogs. They take longer to work, overnight, but are worth the wait since they work and do not harm the system (even septics). Less than $10 for a multi-use jug at HomeCenters and hardware store. Follow the label directions.


----------



## Blue Jay (Oct 26, 2008)

I use an item called a ZIP IT, it is a nylon strip with backward teeth, you simply work it down into the drain and then pull the clog back out and discard it. Found the ZIP IT at Lowe's.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Majakdragon that kind of sounds like the stuff that I used before, but I can't be 100 percent positive about that without seeing the bottle. If I remember correctly the stuff that I used had a red label on the bottle, but it is difficult for me to really remember as I have not seen or used the stuff in years.

I appreciate the suggestions that everyone has made so far, but outside of the chemical I am not real confident that the other ideas would work very well due to the fact that I live in an apartment complex and I am not real confident that my landlord would take very kindly to anything other than a chemical cleaner without written consent from them. 

I will however look into them and I will discuss the issue with the sales clerk to see what he thinks before I actually make any purchases as I just don't want to do anything that will make my landlord angry with me without just cause and that is why I think that the chemical idea may work the best given my situation. 


Robert.









majakdragon said:


> If you think of all the things a tub drain is subjected to, it is easy to see why they clog. You have hair, dirt and oils. Soap and shampoo contain oils plus body oils. I always recommend an enzyme drain cleaner such as Draincare by Zep. Caustic cleaners eat a hole in the clog and then go their merry way down the piping, leaving a partial clog to start the process all over again. Enzyme cleaners cling to, and eat, organic clogs. They take longer to work, overnight, but are worth the wait since they work and do not harm the system (even septics). Less than $10 for a multi-use jug at HomeCenters and hardware store. Follow the label directions.


----------



## majakdragon (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree that Zip-it is a great tool. It won't hurt anything. It is just a long piece of plastic with teeth on it that will grab hair when you pull it back out. Any enzyme cleaner will do a good job. I just happened to use Drain-care because I saw it at Lowes and I was looking for an enzyme drain cleaner at the time.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome Robert:
I don't recommend chemical cleaners for drains, mostly because, when the Plumber finally gets the call, he is subject to get bruns from the chemicals.
If you take the two screws out of the overflow and gently lift the pop-up out of the drain (you'll get most of the hari right there), you can run a small drain cleaning snake down through the trap and get the rest of the hair, detergent residue and scum. This mechanical cleaning is the sure way to get all the obstruction in one operation.
Glenn


----------



## majakdragon (Oct 27, 2008)

While i agree with Glennjanie that mechanical cleaning is the best, enzyme cleaners cause no damage to piping and are safe for humans. They are not caustic and use bacteria, same as a septic system, to rid the pipes of organic clogs. They will not help with tree roots though.


----------



## warden (Oct 29, 2008)

I third that. I got a sore throat pouring drano in my tub. The clog in my line is somewhere out in the backyard. drano won't get anywhere near that.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello Warden:
There are some chemicals that will remove the blockage in the yard, which is usually caused by tree roots. The second leading obstruction is Orangebrug pipe which was introduced back in the 60's and turns out to be no more than roofing felt layers bound together with tar. I know, it sounds like a joke but many customers have had to replace the whole sewer because of it.

If you have a 'hometown hardware store' where you are known, ask for a can of Mary War Lye. It is a granular substance and you will need to use the whole can. Another is Liquid Fire which comes in quarts or gallons. Use a whole quart in the drain to clear major obstructions. The only problem is, both of these products are viewed as ingredients for methamphetamine, so you may get some strange looks and even have to sign a disclaimer form.

If you could rent an electric auger snake, it will show quickly if it is roots or the Orangeburg pipe. If the problem is roots which you can remove with the snake; then pour a cup of water softener pellets in you commode and flush it down once a month. The salt will kill the roots and help them to break loose and go on down the drain.
Glenn


----------

